# Schluss mit der Rätselei - HIER ist WAABS



## TankMan (13. Januar 2006)

|supergri ...damit Ihr alle endlich die "Ü80" - und davon mindestens fünf am Tag - fangt! |supergri 
HIER findet Ihr die Info.

BEVOR der Rest des Boards jetzt auf mich einschlägt: Waabs ist schon längst kein Geheimtipp mehr, und wenn die Jungs und Mädels sich auf den Füssen stehen wollen, sollen sie doch! Außerdem sollte man vielleicht mal unsere Gäste denken...#t !

Björn


----------



## Baltic-Iceman (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schluss mit der Rätselei - HIER ist WAABS*

Tja, warum den nicht?


soll doch jeder glücklich werden wo er will, und wenn man gerne Leute treffen möchte und seine neuen Gerätschaften zur Schau stellt – warum den nicht.
Weißenhaus ist auch so ein Treff, auch hier könnte man ganz gut einen MC Donald Laden errichten der ganz gut laufen würde.

Und die Stellen im Angelführer für € 9,95 auch ganz toll.

Aber Leute, zwischen den im Angelführer aufgeführten Stellen gibt es auch noch ander gute Stellen und wenn man dort jemanden trifft, trifft man meist keine Schnacker.


Gruß Baltic-Iceman


----------



## TankMan (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schluss mit der Rätselei - HIER ist WAABS*



			
				Baltic-Iceman schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Leute, zwischen den im Angelführer aufgeführten Stellen gibt es auch noch ander gute Stellen und wenn man dort jemanden trifft, trifft man meist keine Schnacker.
> 
> 
> Gruß Baltic-Iceman


So siehts aus!


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schluss mit der Rätselei - HIER ist WAABS*

Also wenn Ihr mich in WH treffen würdet, dann müsste ich also davon ausgehen, dass ich als Schnacker abgekenzelt werde ??? :m..... 



Ich weiß schon was ihr meint und kann das bestätigen. Es gibt auch leider dort immer wieder Leute, die meinen nicht mal Moin sagen zu müssen um dann auch genau 5 mm an einem vorbeizulatschen! :r



Ich fische aber dennoch gerne in WH...... und natürlich auch an anderen Stellen, wo nicht viele Leute sind......


----------



## Juliannn (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schluss mit der Rätselei - HIER ist WAABS*

in schönhagen ist genau das selbe an manchen tagen waren da auch mehr wie 20 leute.


----------



## Christian 78 (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schluss mit der Rätselei - HIER ist WAABS*

Ich fische auch gerne in WH ! Weniger weil es da immer so schön kuschelig ist sondern weil man da an manchen Tagen ware Sternstunden erleben kann. 
Die Angler die dort fischen nun alle über einen Kamm zu scheren halte ich auch für ein wenig heftig.

Ich denke es wird schwer auf der Ecke einen Strand zu finden der noch nicht in einem der besagten Angelführer aufgelistet ist und trotzdem die Qualität von Weissenhaus hat. 

Obwohl da noch so einer wäre der........... 

MfG Christian


----------



## Reppi (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schluss mit der Rätselei - HIER ist WAABS*

Wenn ihr wüßtet was es eigentlich mit Waabs auf sich hat...|supergri   
Aber eins stimmt schon.....unter 80 ist da keine !!|supergri


----------



## Hummer (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schluss mit der Rätselei - HIER ist WAABS*



> Wenn ihr wüßtet was es eigentlich mit Waabs auf sich hat...



Badestelle vom Altersheim? :q

Petri

Hummer


----------



## mb243 (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schluss mit der Rätselei - HIER ist WAABS*

????


Nun lass Dich mal micht so feiern! |supergri 
Was meinst Du genau damit???#c


----------



## Reppi (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schluss mit der Rätselei - HIER ist WAABS*

Der sagenumwobene Strand..... 
Feiern lassen können sich andere; die dort letztes Jahr meterweise Silber gehoben haben......|supergri 
Aber die Jungs werden sich ja wohl noch outen.......


----------



## Schweißsocke (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schluss mit der Rätselei - HIER ist WAABS*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Aber eins stimmt schon.....unter 80 ist da keine !!



Genau so sieht das aus - wer da nichts fängt, kann nicht angeln:q


----------



## Gnilftz (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schluss mit der Rätselei - HIER ist WAABS*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die Jungs werden sich ja wohl noch outen.......



Nee,
dat wird mir mittlerweile zu voll da, wenn ich dann noch schreibe, was Vossi, Mario, Eric, Jörch, Maddin & ich da verhaftet haben, dann kannste da Platzkarten ziehen. |uhoh:  #d 

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## gerrifoto (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schluss mit der Rätselei - HIER ist WAABS*

Wenn der Sprit nicht so teuer wäre würde ich da viel öfter angeln. Aber leider muss ich mit nähergelegenen Stellen zufriedenstellen. Aber wenn ich immer hör was ein Kumpel von mir da immer alles raushaut werde ich blass vor Neid.


----------



## Rausreißer (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schluss mit der Rätselei - HIER ist WAABS*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Nee,
> dat wird mir mittlerweile zu voll da, wenn ich dann noch schreibe, was Vossi, Mario, Eric, Jörch, Maddin & ich da verhaftet haben, dann kannste da Platzkarten ziehen. |uhoh:  #d
> 
> Greetz
> Heiko |wavey:



Ah, Mister"ich fische nen Kilo per Minute" 

Die ordentlichen Waabskarten mit Tiefenlinien können die Boardies bei
Gnilftz per PN anfordern.

(Ist ein echter Geheimtipp#6)

R.R. #h


----------



## Gnilftz (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schluss mit der Rätselei - HIER ist WAABS*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Die ordentlichen Waabskarten mit Tiefenlinien können die Boardies bei
> Gnilftz per PN anfordern



|krach: #q |abgelehn |splat2: :e 
A****!!!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schluss mit der Rätselei - HIER ist WAABS*

Geht dat schon wieder los #q 

Ist doch wirklich nicht wahr......#d 

Ich für meinen Teil habe nach dem letzten Wochenende beschlossen, den Strand zukünftig zu meiden und mich anderweitig zu orientieren.....

Hier z.B. war ich total allein und konnte tatsächlich mal wieder silbern (auch wenn dat Silber gefärbt war und wieder schwimmen darf)....   #h


----------



## marschel (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schluss mit der Rätselei - HIER ist WAABS*

das kenne ich.......schön dort

JEDER SOLLTE MAL URLAUB IN PORTUGAL MACHEN :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schluss mit der Rätselei - HIER ist WAABS*



			
				marschel schrieb:
			
		

> das kenne ich.......schön dort



klar ist dat schön da 


was macht Dein verlängerter Hals Du alter Mefo-Schreck...

wann sieht man sich mal wieder am Wasser.....???

Zum Beispiel an der Algarve :q :q :q :q


----------



## Reppi (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schluss mit der Rätselei - HIER ist WAABS*

@Gernot R(ein)R(eißer)
:m :m :m |supergri |supergri   
@Vossi
Das sieht aber schööööön dort aus...
@Marschel
Ich kannte da mal jemanden der genau so hieß............schön mal wieder was von Dir zu lesen !


----------



## pohlk (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schluss mit der Rätselei - HIER ist WAABS*

Ich weiß zwar nicht wo der/die/das WAABS ist, aber jetzt weiß ich wenigstens warum keine MeFo's auf Rügen zu ziehen sind, wenn Ihr die bei Euch alle wegfangt.

*Macht mal alle zusammen 2-3 Tage Angelpause* :q  und dann ziehe ich 

vielleicht auch endlich meine erste dieses Jahr.#: :q :q


----------



## Medo (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schluss mit der Rätselei - HIER ist WAABS*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Ah, Mister"ich fische nen Kilo per Minute"
> 
> Die ordentlichen Waabskarten mit Tiefenlinien können die Boardies bei
> Gnilftz per PN anfordern.
> ...


 


:m endgeil!!:q :q 

und die bilders in den karten sind auch wirklich alles von gniffits oder wie der heisst?
da ist ja keine unter 60 dabei...

:m einfach endgeil diese karten:m 

danke gniffits#6


----------



## Gnilftz (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schluss mit der Rätselei - HIER ist WAABS*

@ Meto

Die Idee von Gärnot war genial, ich habe die 1. drei Kartensätze für horrendes Geld vertickt! :l Ich komme jetzt zwar nicht mehr zum Angeln, weil ich Karten fälschen muss, aber ich werde reich so ganz nebenbei... |rolleyes 

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## Karstein (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schluss mit der Rätselei - HIER ist WAABS*

@ Vossi: is dat nich die Stelle bei Diggby am Einlauf der Eene Au? Da, wo früher im Sommer die ganzen FKK-Badenden waren? Sieht jedenfalls verdammt ähnlich aus...

@ Gnilftzens: fand Deinen Preis zwar überteuert, aber immerhin haste mir ja in den Umschlag ein Muster der Gnilftz-Fly beigepackt - mange takk! :m


----------



## Gnilftz (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schluss mit der Rätselei - HIER ist WAABS*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> @ Gnilftzens: fand Deinen Preis zwar überteuert, aber immerhin haste mir ja in den Umschlag ein Muster der Gnilftz-Fly beigepackt - mange takk! :m



Merke
Schaizäää muss nich billig sein!
Und dat war die ultimative Waabsfliege!!! |uhoh: :q 

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## Karstein (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schluss mit der Rätselei - HIER ist WAABS*

Wie jetzt - das war gar nicht die original Gnilftz-Fly??? Oder doch, und die fängt da in Waabs?

Irgendwie fühle ich mich über´n Bindetisch gezogen grad...


----------



## Gnilftz (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schluss mit der Rätselei - HIER ist WAABS*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie fühle ich mich über´n Bindetisch gezogen grad...



Eeeecht? Würde ich mir nie erlauben! #d 
So, 
muss mir jetzt ne neue Sage ordern... die Karten laufen gut!


----------



## Karstein (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schluss mit der Rätselei - HIER ist WAABS*

Immer nur Sage, wie laaaangweilig...

Hab grad für Weibchen und mich zwei Scierra Aqua Tip WF 5-F Clear Tip für34,90€ das Stück anstelle 65,00€ beim Gerl... geordert. Dort jivet auch die XDA Schussköpfe für 34,90€. Nur mal so gesacht, nä?


----------



## marschel (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schluss mit der Rätselei - HIER ist WAABS*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> klar ist dat schön da
> 
> 
> was macht Dein verlängerter Hals Du alter Mefo-Schreck...
> ...



ups.......Jetzt bin ich wohl aus meinem Schatten getreten......!!!

UND jetzt laß ich mal die Katze aus dem Sack: |rolleyes 

DER MARSCHEL wird am Sonnatg auf die Pirsch gehen.......!!! #a


----------



## marschel (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schluss mit der Rätselei - HIER ist WAABS*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> @Marschel
> Ich kannte da mal jemanden der genau so hieß............schön mal wieder was von Dir zu lesen !



Ich kenne Ihn noch besser und kann schon jetzt sagen, daß er sich jetzt wieder regelmäßig melden wird. #6 

Auf das wir bald mal wieder ne tour starten!!! :m


----------

